# carte mère e Mac G4 ...



## inachi (16 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour

J'ai (enfin j'avais) un e Mac G4 (17 * 1,25 GHz) qui subitement samedi matin n'a pas voulu démarrer. Ecran noir !!!

Après l'avoir emmené dans un centre agréé Apple, on m'annonce que la carte mère est morte ! Il n'avait que 3 ans ... enfin bref ... je n'ai rien fait de particulier et je ne comprends pas cette panne.

Le réparateur me dit qu'une nouvelle carte mère vaut dans les 600 euros plus l'installation etc etc ... et que ça me reviendrait à 1000euros environ. Est ce que le prix vous semble correct ????

Est ce la peine de faire réparer ? ou acheter un autre Mac (je me tâte ...) 

Il  faudrait aussi que je récupère mes données du disque dur .... on fait comment ???

merci d'avance pour vos réponses car là je suis sur le c**  et je ne sais que faire.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Octobre 2007)

ben l&#224; t'es mal comme &#224; chaque CM grill&#233;e

et en 3 ans de Mac tu n'as pas int&#233;gr&#233; le commandement macuser?
je parle de...
SAUVEGARDE  p&#233;riodique

* facon de r&#233;cuperer tes donn&#233;es
Monter ton DD interne  dans un boitier afin de le faire lire ( comme volume externe) par un autre Mac

** r&#233;paration et changement de CM
( en priant que le r&#233;parateur n'efface pas le DD)

ps: le prix est dans l'ordre des choses
une CM ca vaut tr&#232;s cher


----------



## ntx (16 Octobre 2007)

inachi a dit:


> Le réparateur me dit qu'une nouvelle carte mère vaut dans les 600 euros plus l'installation etc etc ... et que ça me reviendrait à 1000euros environ. Est ce que le prix vous semble correct ????


La CM est la pièce la plus chère dans un Mac.


> Est ce la peine de faire réparer ? ou acheter un autre Mac (je me tâte ...)


Non vu le prix d'un Mac mini ou d'un iBook, voire d'un iMac neuf.


> Il  faudrait aussi que je récupère mes données du disque dur .... on fait comment ???


Il suffira de l'installer dans un boîtier externe FW ou USB2.


----------



## Delgesu (16 Octobre 2007)

Sur eBay tu peux trouver pour un petit prix une carte mère de eMac . Il y en a régulièrement à vendre, renseigne-toi .


----------



## inachi (17 Octobre 2007)

Merci de vos réponses ... 

J'ai bien noté la sauvegarde des fichiers  ... enfin je me rachète un I Mac G5 d'occasion ... je récupère mon DD (avec un boitier annexe, me servira bien)  et on verra plus tard pour un matériel neuf ...
​


----------

